# In the woods with a Canon EOS 350D:



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

The photos are all below 250k in order to upload them, their edited resolution is around 800 x 600? unedited they are 3456 x 2304 @ 4-5 megs each?so they have been compressed by 20X, so in other words: they don?t look as great as they should? I could upload them into my BTyahoo account if you wish to see what the real thing looks like. 

*Brick of life:* (From the factory which used to dig up Denby pottery?s clay: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denby_Pottery_Company)










*The over looked:*




























The EOS is my friend?s Lynseys. =)


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

Is the brick symbolic of yourself?
I have read some of your recent posts and it just occurred to me that because you have had DP for most of your life you feel the real you has been overgrow by DP.
personally I think the real you is who ever you are at any given moment.
Or, have I had too many beers and I'm talking shite!

Greg *Burps*


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

It wasn?t intended to be a symbolic of myself? but with ease I could link it to myself.

Why was the brick thrown away? It was a second? it lacked ?perfection?? all bricks need to be perfect or they are a second. And so this very one found its self within a woods? which accepted it for what it was? and allowed it to become something the other ?perfect? bricks long for but will never have? the brick became ?one with life??

Any one still want to be perfect?


----------

